# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Washing machine leak at the back

## masterjay

Water leaked from the white pipe. I tried taping before tightening but water leaked from the inside.
Pipe looks fine. Rubber seal inside looks fine. No crack no anything. What else should I try before just buying a new pipe?

----------


## droog

Tape is useless for this situation as the thread is not the sealing surface. 
Check the sealing surfaces and the rubber washer again, make sure the sealing surfaces are sitting flat before tightening the nut.
If it still leaks swap the hoses as a way of proving if it is the hose or the fitting surface that is the problem.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Great advice Droog  :2thumbsup:

----------


## havabeer

the hoses are cheap as and can be had at bunnings etc if you suspect something is wrong. 
as droog mentioned the tape is useless. those type of fittins basically jam the convex piece on the hose against the concave fitting on a machine, very similar to how a BBQ gas bottle fitting seals. the threads are there just to apply the clamping force nothing else. by adding the tape to the plastic threads there is every chance you may have damaged the treads and it may stip them, which means you can get the right amount of force on the convex/concave part to seal it.

----------


## Bart1080

...like Droog said.  Its the rubber washer that seals it.
Swap the hoses over to test of its the hose fitting or the stub from the machine. If the red one leaks, its got to be something other then a hose problem - is there a hairline crack in the plastic stub from the machine the hose attaches to, are the threads damaged (wasnt cross threaded was it?),

----------


## David.Elliott

Those are notoriously easy to cross thread and the fact that the hose comes in at a 90 makes it even easier..

----------


## r3nov8or

Replace the hose. I've never found the problem, and a new one always fixes it. Job done

----------


## David.Elliott

If you are going to replace the hose spend the $40.00 or so and buy the one with the valve that closes when there is too much flow/unlimited flow.
Such as this one...https://au.element14.com/pro-elec/14...EN-SHOPPING-PL

----------

